# Sisters have a unit to fear



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

OK guys as i have been playing over the last few months i have noticed a startling fact: I have a unit people fear!
Yeps its true, i have heard people talking about how sick they are and how they can turn battles. The shocker...... they are dominion sister.
Right now its time to tell you how i run them and see if this helps you out any. 
First off the sisters are mounted in an immolator, as they have to be. The squad consists of 4 siters with flamers and a vet with power sword and holy braizer. next i give them either a palitein or cannoness with what ever you want but the "must have" item is litines of faith (giving the squad a free act of faith that they auto pass)
can you see where i am going with this yet? if not dont worry as you will do soon.
Identify a squad you want killed and pull up next to it in your immolator, melt them if you can with the twin linked HF+holy promeithum. this can be pulled off with 12 inch's of movment. next turn you may debus and move upto 8" including the 2" debus as long as the immolator has not moved. Make sure you are goign to be in flame template range! Using the litines of faith will enable you to pass the faith test which turns all to wound hits of 6 into AP1. with auto hits and 5 flame templates, 6 if you give the cannoness a flame weapon, you will cause alot of wounds. At my last game i caused a total of 37 wounds on a 10 squad of SM. I rolled seven 6's which left 30 3+ saves for 3 SM. this means each SM needed, of course, to pass 10 armour saves. I have found the cannoness can be a bit of a beast in CC when given a blessed weapon and cloak of st Aspria. use her faith to give her a 2+ inv armour save (and the squad a 3+inv save) and watch blessed weapon and 4 attacks along with the vets 4 power weapon attack clean up anyone left alive. You may want to use another faith point to either give the squad the +2 I or +2 ST depending on who you are fighting.
You will have to use your common sense as to when and where you use this one hit wonder tactic and of course the units that flamers can kill outright are fair game to melt without the use of the litines.
The use of faith points may seem harsh but if you looses anyone in combat make sure its the vet to give you a faith point back. Make sure you destroy a pointy enemy unit or something that will cause you dramas
I hope this tactic is clear to all that read it.
Any questions PM me or ask on this post
Dagmire


----------



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

Well. That. Sucks. Period.

Yeah, I'd hate to get hit by that... 10 Warlocks can pull off 10 heavy flamer templates (most likely 8 or less though), not any AP1, but it forces a lot more saves, it also only costs about 2.5x the points =P

Nice find =]


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

A friend of mine used something very similar in his sisters army a couple of years ago. He didn't quite maximise it as much as you though. He would do some real damage to unsuspecting opponents, sometimes getting it off twice in one game. But regulars soon learn to smash the rhino chassis carrying them.

How many points does your combo come in at?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

The Seraphim with hand flamers uses a similar tactic to good effect. You get a lot of hits with the flamers and with the twin linked pistols, you are going to get a good amount of hits. 

With your dominion, you are probebly going to pull off a lot more wounds, but the Seraphim are more mobile, so it is a trade off. I can see both of these two units using this tactic and getting a crap ton of kills. My last battle my Seraphim squad killed about 20+ necrons on their own.

You are deffinitaly making me consider adding some Dominion to my list.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I have also pulled off something similar with a unit of burna boyz in a trukk with the ols speed freeks list, i'm not sure if its possible now with the new codex.

A bit of a trade of as the trukk is low armour but you can fire the flamers without getting out. (there is another thread for firing flamers out of vehicles).


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> A friend of mine used something very similar in his sisters army a couple of years ago. He didn't quite maximise it as much as you though. He would do some real damage to unsuspecting opponents, sometimes getting it off twice in one game. But regulars soon learn to smash the rhino chassis carrying them.
> 
> How many points does your combo come in at?


Yes getting them there is a problem so i will leave this tactic down to you guys, will take a look for my list and see how much they come in at
BRB


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry to ruin the parade but you seem to have forgotten the wound allocations, first you allocate the 7 AP1's to 7 marines and 3 normal wounds to the others, after that you follow normal path of wound allocation. so the surviving 3 marines only have about 3 wounds to pass. sorry to weaken it but it is still a devastating combo, my way is to have an imagifier making it easier to pass the faith tests.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> sorry to ruin the parade but you seem to have forgotten the wound allocations, first you allocate the 7 AP1's to 7 marines and 3 normal wounds to the others, after that you follow normal path of wound allocation. so the surviving 3 marines only have about 3 wounds to pass. sorry to weaken it but it is still a devastating combo, my way is to have an imagifier making it easier to pass the faith tests.


37 wounds total. -7 ap1 wounds =30 wounds left over
3 models left for 30 wounds = 10 armour saves per model.
I belive this is right?
If i am wrong then please correct me and tell me how its done. But yes as you say "deastating combo" and yes you could take another sister instead of the cannoness and give her an imagifier.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

yep, my friend with SoB loves his dominion squad with divine guidance. Sisters actually have a few damn good combos, but this is definitely the one which makes people go "holy crap!"

_37 wounds total. -7 ap1 wounds =30 wounds left over
3 models left for 30 wounds = 10 armour saves per model.
I belive this is right?_

not quite. you still give the 7 AP 1 hits to the normal marines, but you can still pile extra shots onto them. So you'd end up with each normal marine taking an AP 1 hit, and 3 normal hits, and the other specialists would have to take 3 normal hits, with armour save. Chances are there will be one left at the end.... still devastating.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

ah, just use lootas-25 with a sag is devasting. must of wiped out 1000 pts of SOB in a 1500 pt battle-the rest got taken out by my 60 boys and warboss. and they had 10 faith pts. oh, you have an a 3+ invunrable save, well, save this![hits with 75 s7 shots and and an ap 2 s 2d6 large blast template]


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

If they dont want their seargent/squad leader or a special weapon trooper,then they can do it like this:

30 wounds, 7 AP1, 10 marines.
1 Ap1 to seargent, 9 wounds to the others.
21 wounds, 6 AP1 remaining
1 Ap1 to seargent, 9 wounds on the others
12 wounds remaining, 5 AP1 shots remaining
1 AP1 to Seargent, 9 wounds to others
3 wounds remaining, 4 Ap1 shots.
one Ap1 to seargent, rest to squad


Result: Seargent dead, 3 marines dead, 6 marines take 30 saves.

If they have a special weapon trooper they dont want, it gets worse.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah i see this does clear things up a bit but still its a nasty combo!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, I realise that it is still horrendously effective :grin: I'm just pointing out that a cunny opponent with a few upgraded models can nerf the effecientcy. But really, they are still likey to lose the unit ; )


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2008)

you know it funny, before i read this i had made a sisters list with double dominion squads in immolators used exactly as described (except without litanies) because i assumed that EVERY sisters list used it, considering how DISTURBINGLY EFFECTIVE IT IS. i'm glad you use it, but am actually surprised to see that people havent used it that much

also regarding the wound allocation, we're still talking 3-4 saves per marine, which they will likely not pass. if not, you still have the rest of your army 

also i'd like to note that i think you can pull off the immolator shot and the disembarking dominions in the same turn. just rotate the immolator slightly at it's end of it's 12 inch charge and have the sisters come out of the side doors. the immolators flame template will miss the sisters and the sisters can still shoot their flamers after disembarking, as well as use the litanies. this saves you the trouble of worrying about the one turn of vulnerability on the part of the immolator


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> If they dont want their seargent/squad leader or a special weapon trooper,then they can do it like this:
> 
> 30 wounds, 7 AP1, 10 marines.
> 1 Ap1 to seargent, 9 wounds to the others.
> ...



This is not the way wound allocation works. You cannot put multiple wounds from the same weapon/statline on a single figure before everyone has had 1 wound assigned.

Sgt, Flamer, Hvy, 7 troops:

7 Ap 1 shots, all must be allocated to different figures before doubling up. 7 troops take AP 1 shots

23 AP 5 wounds left

Sgt, Flamer, Hvy take one, now everyone has had 1 wound assigned. 20 wounds left

7 troops take AP 5 wounds. 13 wounds left

Sgt, Flamer, Hvy take a second AP 5 wound, now everyone has had 2 wounds assigned. 10 Wounds left

7 troopers take a 3rd wound. 3 wounds left.

Sgt, Flamer, Hvy take a Third AP 5 wound, now everyone has had 3 wounds assigned. 0 Wounds left

Sgt, Flamer, Hvy each make 3 armor saves. 7 troopers die. 


If you assign the ap 5 wounds first, every figure takes 2 wounds, 3 wounds left. Sgt, heavy, Flamer take 3, 7 troopers take ap1. Same 7 die, 3 saves to the specials.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dagmire:
I have had great success with this:

Use a Repressor instead of immolator. You don't need the litanies then, as you can load up ten models in there. You also get to keep your heavy flamer on the transport.

Also, you can move 12 and disembark from the transport and have the debussed squad fire their templates. 14" range templates, Yes please.

But yeah, wound allocation sux


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Unfortunately with wound even allocation your oppenent only needs to take 3 saves on each of the remaining 3 marines. But they are all rolled at once if they are the same man eg standard marines with bolters so if three 1's or 2's show up the three men would die, if however they were 3 seperate men eg a sergeant, missile launcher marine and a flamer marine they would be able to roll thier save's seperatley meaning a better chance of survival but still there would probably be only one marine left in that squad after that treatment to which all he requires is a kick in the pants.

EG: Marines = 1-10, Wounds = '7' AP1 wounds = A1, '30' Normal wounds = N


1 -A1NNN
2 -A1NNN
3 -A1NNN
4 -A1NNN
5 -A1NNN
6 -A1NNN
7 -A1NNN
8 - NNN
9 -NNN
10 -NNN

This is how even wounding works with 37 wounds, each marine gets allocated down the line till all wounds are dealt out, which means 7 marines face 4 saves but because one is AP1 they all die and so they take the other 3 normal saves as if they failed them too meaning that the player has negated 28 saves that you were making him take. Now the remaining marines take 3 normal armour saves each if they are different and take them seperately eg the Flamer marine would roll his three and see how many he passed, then the Sergeant and so on.... If however they are the same model with same weapon and same stat line they would all be taken at once eg 3 standard marines with bolters meaning the 9 saving throws are taken at once so there is a greater chance they will all die. Unfortunately most go for the first option as it keeps more men alive.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Am I missing something? Because I have never seen a rule saying you must allocate all AP1 weapons to different models. Hence they could be stacked up on two characters (ie Heavy Weapon Trooper and Sargent).


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Am I missing something? Because I have never seen a rule saying you must allocate all AP1 weapons to different models. Hence they could be stacked up on two characters (ie Heavy Weapon Trooper and Sargent).



Wouldn't the AP1 weapons have to be all allocated to different models within the unit, in a round robin style before stacking can occur? 

I am under the impression that all wounds and shots on a unit must be allocated to each model within the unit before any can be stacked.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I uwas under the impression that al shots from a unit are allocated at once. Meaning that you can stack AP1 wounds on a single model, so long as there are enough other shots to allocate non AP1 wounds to all other memebers.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Then the question really is, when allocating wounds do you allocate different types of weapons differently or are they all allocated at the same time and thus during the allocation rotation you can just put the AP1 on the same model each time it is it's "turn" to get a wound.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

So as not to derail this thread anymore, I'll start a new thread up and ask the question there


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Not as effective, but a basic troop squad of 7 sisters, a vet, a heavy flamer and a flamer works wonders in this department as well. and is a whole lot cheaper 
give the vet a bolter instead of a silly pistol, and you have 14 boltershots together with the flamers burning your enemies.


----------

